# I lost my CD with drivers



## siromah (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello,

Gueesss, Ihave lost my CD with my lap top Easynote Argo C2 drivers, 
I have just pre-installed the Windows XP sp3, but no drivers  just the video card though. Could someone please give me a link to download all the drivers for my laptop 

Thank you for your help in advance 

best regards

val


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

Here is a link that maybe helpful. Make sure you know the exact model of the laptop. I know the Packard Bell web site is less then helpful. 

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?m=step3&i=platform_argo_c2


----------

